# Now What???



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Big Dog is out,Looks like Baker is a Celt.....Please do not tell me we are going to stand pat and watch Kurt thomas at the center and Ward at point with Spree playing small foward....

Why arent we after Keon Clark..At least he has proven he has the tools,though he is inconsistent..Shiit,Ill take that stiff Kelvin cato or Jahadi white...


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

I do not understand you. You would rather bring on another huge *** contract meaning White or Cato instead of playing KT at center with the numbers he put up there last season? Nevermind the fact if Dice stays healthy he'll be working beside him.

White......huge contract, only 6'9" and actually looks smaller than that, he finally put together a streak of about 20 good games where he had a double double or close to it when the wizs were hot, but he is not what we need. The whole reason we liked Jerome James was becuz he could play D and block shots....and being as short as White is....he can basically do neither.

Cato.....underachiver....BIG TIME......the Vin Baker kind. Huge contract as well. He put up even fewer double doubles than White! hes alittle taller but i believe is about the same heigth as KT. If he cant put up anything with Steve Francis, what makes u think he will with Charlie Ward< Howard Eilsey, or (when healthy) Frank Williams?????


I think ur just a guy desprate for a move. Glad ur not the Knick GM...even Layden has more sence than you.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

oh yeah........White is like Spoon's little brother.


----------



## Dr. J (Jul 12, 2002)

We could try for Keon at the exemption. They still like Collins. I don't believe that Keon will sign for less than the full exemption.

He would be a great signing, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*to the phoenix*

I am glad you like the curent state of affairs...Highest payroll in the league and did not even make the playoffs..And yes,I would much rather take a shot on an under acheiving Cato than watch Kurt Thomas at center.I know the guarateed result of that and wouldnt pay a dime for it,let alone the highest ticket prices in the league.

Knick management made the decision not to rebuild.Thats fine,take a shot with a guy with 2 knee operations in one year,who relies on explosiveness.

As for you,before you speak check your facts....Jahadi White is compensated the same as Kurt Thomas,while Cato is more ,apx the same as Shandon Anderson.

So Einstein,tell me how you would fix the Knicks...Or is your answer to stand pat and start Thomas ,Sprewell and Mcdyess and have the smallest feont court in the league...


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I think people are overestimating the amount of talent we need at center. Basically, if this guy scores 4 or 5 points a game, 8 or 9 rebounds, and solid defense thats all we need. We don't need this guy to score because we already have three guys that average 20 a game. And McDysse gets 10 rebounds a game so we wouldn't need him to do all the work on the boards. However this is easier said than done. It would be almost impossible to get the Kandi-man because of the Knicks salery cap situation, unless they pull off a massive sign and trade. They could get this Nesterovic character who could be decent and everyone's favorite 2001 second rounder is available, Loren Woods.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi,
What do you think of Keon Clark..At least he has put up some decent numbers in the past and its not some stiff.He can play center and power foward.The one guy I do not want is Doleac..


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I that Keon Clark doesn't have the right frame for the Knicks. He is really thin and probably not capable of banging with the big men. Similar to Camby. The guy that I would like to see the Knicks pursue is Jarron Collins, Jasons brother. He is the same height as Clark but with aobut thirty more pounds of muscle. He averaged 6.4 points and 4.3 rebounds in only 20 minutes a game. He is a free agent and we could probably get him cheap.


----------

